# added a grip



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i added a grip to the gun and i like it better than before.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would bet that the tiny bit of extra length, right where the web of the hand meets the "beaver tail", makes that trigger reach feel better. When I had a G2C, the trigger reach felt too short for me.


----------

